# Range Hood/Cabinets Over Island Stove



## allcash (Aug 10, 2009)

My stove/oven is in a freestanding island.  The range hood and cabinets hang from a soffit above the island. I'm trying to remove as much of the cabinets/range hood housing as possible to create a view from the kitchen to the dining/living room.
I removed the back paneling and can see now that the range hood (30", basic) is supported by an inverted T-shaped cabinet.  It appears that I can break away the cabinets to each side of the range.
I plan to install another basic range hood:  black, 30" (would just do without but will have to install before selling in a few years.)
The range hood is vented to the outside through the ceiling.

1. Is there some support the cabinets on each side of the range hood cabinet provide that I may not be seeing? (The cabinets appear to be just glued side by side.)

2. If I remove all cabinets including range hood cabinet, can I simply mount the new range hood under the soffit without a supporting/hiding cabinet?  It may look ugly but I could hang something like a stained glass panel behind it to camouflage it, and I will paint the duct black to match.

3. If I can mount it on the soffit, would I still use the long chimney duct or could I use a shorter duct and raise the hood up a bit? (If I can raise it I could build a canopy that would hide the hood; the height it is now would make the canopy nearly as wide as the current cabinets.)

3b. Is there any code about how far a range hood and stove top can be from one another?  I'm in CA and have been unable to find this info.

Thank you for any and all advice.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome AllCash:
You could remove all cabinets in the hood area and use a four-sided hood suspended by small chains at each corner. A rack for your copper cookware around the hood would look nice too.
Glenn


----------

